# LAN hosts can't see each other



## Felixmoure (Feb 14, 2012)

Hello,

*I'm* new to freebsd FreeBSSD and *I'm* having a problem.

The problem is:


```
----- server------
Host1-host2-hostx
```


Every host and inclusiones [ What? -- Mod. ] the servers are working fine. All hosts connect to the server over TCP and ICMP, and the internet is working fine. (*I'm* writing with *my* iPad ). The problem actually is that *I* can*'*t connect or ping from host to host. They are all in the same network with same netmask. I configured the network as it is explained in the official doc.

Any ideas? Server is 8 stable.


----------



## Felixmoure (Feb 15, 2012)

Thanks for the correctio*n*s, *I* don*'*t see any comments. P*le*ase write any ideas or where to start with. I*'ve* been googling around and can*'*t find any similar problem. If someone wants me to paste any file or command just tell me, *I'm* here refreshing waiting for someone.


----------



## Felixmoure (Feb 15, 2012)

```
[felix@evil /usr/home/felix]$ ifconfig wlan0
wlan0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
	ether 00:11:09:29:4a:bd
	inet 192.168.0.1 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.0.255
	media: IEEE 802.11 Wireless Ethernet autoselect mode 11g <hostap>
	status: running
	ssid freebsd channel 1 (2412 MHz 11g) bssid 00:11:09:29:4a:bd
	country US authmode WPA privacy MIXED deftxkey 2 TKIP 2:128-bit
	TKIP 3:128-bit txpower 0 scanvalid 60 protmode CTS dtimperiod 1 -dfs
[felix@evil /usr/home/felix]$
```

*C*ontent of rc.conf:


```
[felix@evil /usr/home/felix]$ cat /etc/rc.conf

# -- sysinstall generated deltas -- # Sun Oct 30 14:05:43 2011
# Created: Sun Oct 30 14:05:43 2011
# Enable network daemons for user convenience.
# Please make all changes to this file, not to /etc/defaults/rc.conf.
# This file now contains just the overrides from /etc/defaults/rc.conf.
hostname="evil"
gateway_enable="YES"
keymap="spanish.iso.acc"
nfs_client_enable="YES"
gnome_enable="YES"
wlans_ath0="wlan0"
create_args_wlan0="wlanmode hostap"
ifconfig_age0="DHCP"
ifconfig_wlan0="wlan0 create wlandev ral0 wlanmode ap inet 192.168.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0 ssid
 freebsd mode 11g channel 1 up"
firewall_enable="YES"
firewall_type="OPEN"
natd_enable="YES"
natd_interface="age0"
natd_flags=""
linux_enable="YES"
dhcpd_enable="YES"
dhcpd_ifaces="wlan0"
mysql_enable="YES"
hostapd_enable="YES"
samba4_enable="YES"
sshd_enable="YES"
vboxnet_enable="YES"
devfs_system_ruleset="system"
apache_enable="YES"
[felix@evil /usr/home/felix]$
```


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 15, 2012)

What operating system is on the "hosts"?  What do you mean by "can't connect"?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 15, 2012)

Format your posts, Felix.


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 15, 2012)

```
wlans_ath0="wlan0"
create_args_wlan0="wlanmode hostap"
```

Okay, so you have an Atheros card and want to be an access point.


```
ifconfig_wlan0="wlan0 create wlandev ral0 wlanmode ap inet 192.168.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0 ssid freebsd mode 11g channel 1 up"
```

Except now wlan0 is a RAlink card.  It can't be both.


----------



## Felixmoure (Feb 15, 2012)

Felixmoure said:
			
		

> Thanks for the correctio*n*s, *I* don*'*t see any comments. P*le*ase write any ideas or where to start with. I*'ve* been googling around and can*'*t find any similar problem. If someone wants me to paste any file or command just tell me, *I'm* here refreshing waiting for someone.





			
				wblock@ said:
			
		

> What operating system is on the "hosts"?  What do you mean by "can't connect"?



One host is Linux other two are iOS 5 other Windows xp. All of them can connect each other if *I* use wrt router instead the freebsd FreeBSD server. 
By saying "can't connect" *I* mean they can*'*t establish tcp connections or ping between wireless LAN hosts. But they individually CAN connect to the freebsd FreeBSD server or any internet site/host.

All the hosts connect wirelessly to the freebsd FreeBSD server and host to server connections work well they even have internet connection shared by the freebsd FreeBSD server.

I tried to check arp and LAN hosts MAC addresses are missing (checked from Linux hosts) .

Is there any chance that *I* need to activate any configuration or forwarding system in the freebsd FreeBSD server to let the wifi LAN clients to connect to each other?


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 15, 2012)

I'm going to guess DNS is not set up to sync with DHCP.  Being more specific is not possible, since "TCP connection" could be anything.  Ping is broken by default on Windows because it uses scary ICMP packets, so that doesn't tell much.


----------



## Felixmoure (Feb 15, 2012)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> ```
> wlans_ath0="wlan0"
> create_args_wlan0="wlanmode hostap"
> ```
> ...



*T*hank you very much. *C*hanging from wlans_ath0 to wlans_ral0 SOLVED the problem


----------

